# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  pls help me

## vidya sagar

Is site p jitne bhi log hai jise pura hardware aata ho pls mujhe apna contact no ya WhatsApp no dedo pls taaki main apni life k acchi shuruat karsku kiunki mujhe bhi hardware sikhna hai or job karni h pls sbhi se request hai is site k members se

----------


## vidya sagar

Kya koi nahi h kya is site pe Jo meri help karske

----------


## anita

किस तरह की मदद चाहिए आपको ?

पहले आप अपने बारे में, अपनी शिक्षा के बारे में बताइए

----------


## vidya sagar

Mujhe 1 jgah se hardware k job ke liye offer aaya h mujhe WO job karni h lekin mujhe bs card level ka kaam aata hai yaani k mujhe ye pata hai k AGR display nahi aarahi to VGA cable khrab hogi ram khrab hogi isi trah s AGR CPU on nahi horaha to ya to motherboard khrab h ya phir smps ye SB bate mujhe pata hai lekin Maine kabhi practical karke nahi ddkha kahi p lekin jab Maine is site p dekha to mujhe SB solution. Nzar aane lage  isliye pls aapme s koi AGR WhatsApp no ya contact no dedega to main adhik Sikh aaunga or apni problem tyrant solve karpaunga AGR main aadha hardware Sikh rakha h bs mujhe thoda sa or sikhna hai AGR main Sikh gaya to meri life ban jaayegi pls help.me

----------

